# poppys everything you need to know



## camaro630hp (Aug 18, 2008)

*Opium FAQ v1.0

*


*Opium poppy:* _Papaver somniferum_ 
*DISCLAIMER:*​This information is presented purely for educational purposes. In many instances, the practices outlined are illegal. I have put together this FAQ with the intention of educating those with less experience than myself, and am infinitely grateful for the assistance of those who are more knowledgable and better educated. If there are any glaring errors or omissions herein, I can be contacted at the email address at the end of the FAQ. 
*LEGALITIES:*​Being no expert on legalities I can sugggest you try the following: 
The legalities of _Papaver sp._ cultivation depends entirely on the law in the state AND region where you live. If you live in a city, you might want to check with your local council, who will usually have a list of banned and/or noxious weeds on file. You could try requesting a list, saying, for example, that you intend to set up a herb garden and want to grow St John's wort (which is a noxious weed in many places) and would they mind sending you a list? 
If you're in a rural area, try one of those Lands/Agriculture department type government agencies for a similar list. Then ring your local council. Laws governing the cultivation of plants operate at many levels - down to local. 
Most _Papaver_ species are legal to grow: some are NOT and are listed merely as weeds, which means that you _must_ take steps to eradicate them on your property and must not _cultivate_ them. In some instances their prescence on your property is not a problem PROVIDING that you are not cultivating them directly (ie they are classes as weeds), but not noxious weeds. _P. somniferum_ is most likely to be problematic, but other _Papaver spp_ may also cause legal problems depending on the paranoia of your government agencies. 
And it is a question definitely worth following up. 
*PROPOGATION:*​Several varieties of opium yielding poppies exist - Persian White has the largest bulb and subsequently highest yield. Another more common variety has purple petals with a white centre-don't know the variety name - its much easier variety to find than the white, but with smaller pods and a lower opium yield. 
_Papaver somniferum_ is basically a winter crop in the Southern hemisphere, preferring cool nights and warm days and will stand slight frosts. It is possible to germinate seeds in summer using plant tissue culture processes and Murashige & Skoog basic medium- stick the cultures in the fridge until they germinate. I have no successful experiences with planting these on- possibly due to the short lifecycle of the poppy, but this could be a useful starting point for experiments where the object is to cultivate poppies year round. I have tried to stratify the seed in my refrigerator with a view to inducing germination for early plantings- this has not been successful, but has not seemed to compromise the fertility of the stratified seed in any way. 
All poppies like sandy soils (or at least well drained ones) with a little bit of shelter and not too much shade. Prepare beds in advance by digging fertilisers and any claybreak leaving about six weeks between each dig. Cover the beds with mulch and let them sit for a month or so. You CAN fully mulch the beds, and sow into rows where the mulch has been completely removed to about 7cm away from both sides of the seed row. DO NOT MULCH OVER SEEDS OR MULCH TO THE STEMS OF ADULT PLANTS - this makes them susceptible to fungal infestations of the browning-off type! 
Plant on or around Mayday (in the Southern hemisphere) by raking into prepared beds. Broadcast seeds or sow thickly in rows. Young poppy plants resemble lettuce seedlings. Stronger plants will become apparent at about 7cm high. Wait until about 10cm high and thin as follows: 
Poppies DO like a bit of companionship, so thin around a clump of 2-3 strong plants. Two thinnings about four weeks apart will ensure that plants have enough 'companionship ' (i.e. shelter, shade and whatever allopathic conditions favour clumps as opposed to individual plants). I tend to thin seedlings progressively, over a month or so, leaving only enough room for strong plants to grow into, without leaving vast spaces between plants. Poppies do not like to be moved and it is better to sow directly into beds than to transplant, which can result in stunted growth and a later, shorter flowering season. 
Interplanting with ranunculus and/or anemone, which flower at the same time and have a similar leaf and flower formation, may reduce flower visibility: this is important in areas where cultivation of opium poppies is illegal. Also handy to remember is the fact that flowering plants of equal heights can distract the eye effectively. I have found that milk thistle, parsley and salad rocket all flower at the same time and height as opium, and provide excellent diversion. 
Keep the beds well weeded (poppies hate too much competition though shorter type groundcover weeds such as chickweed can keep the soil moist). Keep the water up to them in dry areas. Opium poppies (particularly the purple ones) are weeds in many places and can stand a bit of neglect. For some strange reason the tallest and most vigorous poppies are often the ones that got walked on by accident in their youth. Experiment! 
The plants may look a bit weedy when the flowers start to happen, don't worry, flowering gives the plant a bit of a boost. 
You will get a lot of thinnings: young plantlets which have been removed from the garden bed to make room for stronger plants. If you're keen you CAN make use of them. I have references which list young plants 10-20cm high as having up to 71mg/100g dry weight of alkaloids. This can seem insignificant until you consider that opium is only about 12% alkaloids, and you can end up with a kilo of thinnings or more in your home garden. I estimate a couple of grams of smokeable opium type extract can be extracted using methanol. And given that thinnings usually appear prior to flowering commencing, why would you waste a chance? 
On the other hand you CAN drop the thinnings into hot water and allow to steep for 10 minutes, which produces a vile tasting tea. Opium tea, in my humble opinion, is fucked. It tastes horrible, needs fresh flowers to be halfway potent, and does not store well. All alkaloids are apparently present in such a tea in roughly equal proportion to that which occurs in crude opium, but this improves the taste not one whit. Potency varies with opium tea: you can drink a glass and feel nothing, or drink a glass and discover in half an hour that you've had too much. Smoking O is a more immediate route and allows for better dose control. Smokeable O is also easier to store and has a long shelf life. 
The alkaloids in _Papaver somniferum_ are present in the plant their pure form, and are combined with so called vegetable acids. Combined with acids, alkaloids tend to be more soluble than the free bases. An early method for the extraction of morphine involved addition of calcium chloride to the filtrate of opium 'soup'. The calcium would precipitate the calcium salt of these vegetable acids as a sort of soap scum leaving a crude morphine hydrochloride. 
Opium varies in alkaloidal content from batch to batch, and between regions. The British Pharmacoepia 1954 lists Yugoslavian opium as the most potent at 15-17% alkaloid content, followed by opium from Turkey, Iran, and Indian opium was at the bottom of the list with a 9-10.5% alkaloid content. 
*HARVEST:*​As soon as flower petals open, pull them away from the capsule to expose the green seed pod, slice the surface of the pods with a SHARP blade (I find a Stanley blade best) and either place seepage directly onto fresh marijuana which is then dried, or collect the exudation into a vessel ( eggcups are good ) and store to dry. This operation is best done in the early morning- I've found that yields decrease as the temperature rises. 
Another method is to slice the seed heads and wipe the opium onto cigarette papers. You can pull the dried opium latex away from the paper to store in airtight bags at a latter stage.I've found opium is best stored in a dry environment - can't remember whether its hygroscopic or not, but keep it dry for best results 
In a large harvest two layers of extract will form from the opium seepage. Separate the two layers if possible - it may be possible to do this at harvest stage especially with the Persian White variety as the two layers have distinctly different weights- one can be used to enhance the potency of heads or leaf, and the other is a high grade opium product best appreciated on its own. 
Discard all sliced poppy heads as trash: they are a legal liability and should they be found a charge of cultivation can more easily be proved. For economy's sake, you can also use the weep at both the edges of the cut stem- best taken by wiping straight onto fresh dope leaves. It's not high quality yield from this cut, but hey, why waste it? 
Resist temptation and save the first, last and largest heads to ripen without slicing for next year's seed. You can improve your strain over time, selecting for first, last, largest, most potent, whatever. I have not experienced problems with the strain 'running out' of genetic material as a result of inbreeding, as can happen with pot, or corn, or lotsa other stuff. This does not mean its not a potential concern, and ALWAYS take a chance and outbreed your variety: note results of any improvements and con serve your seed stocks 
You can reslice yesterdays pods if you choose to keep them, though I've found the best way to increase yields is to remove spent flowerheads at the base of the main stem or where the flower stem joins to a larger branch - this encourages new flowers to form. Leave only the capsules you intend to save for seed. 
Flowers continue until end October/start November in the southern hemisphere. Usually pod sizes decrease with the age of the plant- though this is not always the case with transplanted poppies. Keep the seeds from your best pods (if you think that you have enough seed to select for yield) or just keep the seed from any old pods (this is a strategy for preserving genetic variance and is the better practice in small crops). 
Poppy seeds are VERY tiny, shake or crush the seed pods and remove any non-seed trash for best storage. Place in an airtight jar in a cool place, use one of those wretched drierite sachets you find in vitamin pill jars to absorb moisture, in my view seeds will remain viable for no more than three years even under optimum conditions. So take care to take fresh seedstock for everyyear 
*SMOKING OPIUM:*​Opium is the name for the brown waxy exudation from the unripe seed capsules of Papaver somniferum. Opium is a combination of chemicals, not a chemical name in itself, as someone so rightly pointed out in Usenet recently. It's active ingredients are morphine, thebaine, codeine, papaverine and several others besides. Yield and proportions of opiates vary between individual plants, crops, varieties, areas. Other parts of the poppy plant (stems, leaves) produce a latex which dries and resembles opium, but the quality of the latexes from the other parts of the plant are not near as high. 
Opium is described as a stimulant narcotic. Historically it has been prescribed as a painkiller, for inflammation unaccompanied by dyspnoea, in typhus, typhoid and smallpox etc. 
*PLEASE KEEP IN MIND THAT OPIUM IS AN ADDICTIVE SUBSTANCE.*​Smoking it regularly can increase your tolerance- faster than you think. The good thing about growing your own opium is that usually by the time you think you've picked up a habit, you run out. The other good thing about growing opium is that it's a fiddly, low yield job, particularly using the easier to get, purple variety. You'd only do it if you were fairly dedicated to having a smoke of O. In the quantities it takes to pull a reasonable crop, it is way too much work for the money or the buzz...not to mention the risk. 
The best way to smoke O is in a bong. Assume you've cut and grown your own O: store it in small flakes in an airtight bag, or just dry the heads you wiped it on and smoke them. You can mix O with tobacco or pot, or smoke it on its own. 
O burns at a higher temperature than pot or tobacco, so keep your lighter at its hottest. Initially pack small cones as O will keep burning long after your tobacco or pot has gone out: you can waste quite a bit without realising it. The taste is a bit of a shock at first, but the smell of the smoke is a delightful sweetish pungent scent. If you've ever read anything about smoking opium you'll recognise the smell immediately... 
My first smoke of O, some years ago now, reminded me of nothing so much as the first time I got stoned on pot. I grinned a lot. I snuggled with a friend as we watched TV. The best thing about an O stone is the lack of paranoia, and it's a stunning sex drug which can prolong orgasm etc. It's also a great painkiller, given its history of legitimate prescription that's hardly surprising. 
As to the amounts you'd start with, it's best left to the individual really, start with a matchead size portion of opium per person and take it from there. The effects of O are fairly immediate, making it easier to calculate an appropriate smoking dose as opposed to say, dropping acid. It is, of course, much easier to overdose via oral dose of opium, which is why I've recommended the smoking route. 
The effects of O last 2-3 hours, depending on body size, tolerance, how much you've smoked. I've absolutely no idea as to how long traces stay in your bloodstream. Side effects- well, you sleep well, and next day you experience a certain amount of lassitude if you've had a fair bit, but that's all I'm aware of. I've heard it can cause nausea and constipation and have experienced neither. 
Pharmaceutical incompatibles: Astringents, alkaline carbonates, salts of copper, iron, mercury, lead and zinc. 
Antidotes to opium poisoning are: stomach pumps, coffee enemas, 1/6 grain apomorphine hydrochloride hypodermically, emetic of zinc sulphate, 5 grains or so of potassium permanganate in a half pint of water. All sounds most unpleasant - just don't take too much in the first place. 
You can purify opium further into its constituent alkaloids- then take the morphine and turn it into smack if you so desire. Wouldn't bother really, opium is a much more pleasant experience overall than heroin. And the skills you'd require are well out of the range of those described in this FAQ. It IS possible though, if you need more information you may well find it at the Lycaeum. 
And yes, I believe its possible to get out of it on opium seeds, which CAN contain (depending on the seed source, age and your luck) absolutely minute traces of alkaloids. Positively microscopic traces...I estimate, however, that it would be cheaper and far less hassle to go out and buy a beer..........you'd need that many seeds .......and loads of determination. The presence of alkaloids in opium seeds has been a hotly debated thread on alt.drugs.chemistry for quite some time...check Dejanews index to find out about practically everyone's views on this subject. 
Any responses, additions, offers of money re this FAQ, please post them to alt.drugs.chemistry. 
Cheers, 
Roo


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 22, 2008)

a little bored eh?


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 23, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> a little bored eh?


i guess i thought i was helpin people out


----------



## Dirt Worshippin Midwife (Aug 23, 2008)

You have helped out greatly thanks. Ignore the laxidazical comment from wretched 420. Some find it hard to respect knowledge... Thanks again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice post. i love the flowers. i wish the petals stayed on longer though.


----------



## Twistyman (Aug 23, 2008)

Good post.........

+rep


----------



## jerseystoner (Aug 24, 2008)

i found this very helpful, this is really all the basic knoledge about opium necessary to grow or use it, thanks camaro


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 24, 2008)

yep no prob 
thanks to all of u and rep+ to all of u oh ya not for the fag tho


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 6, 2008)

Dam i did not c ur pic befor 
very nice fdd2dlk
i put a bunch os seds in sone pots ,and they r all growin the same i really do not know witch ones 2 thin out .


fdd2blk said:


> very nice post. I love the flowers. I wish the petals stayed on longer though.
> 
> View attachment 176402 View attachment 176403 View attachment 176404


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 6, 2008)

+REP ALL THE WAY...!!!

Thanks...!

Little Gems of Knowledge we find here and there...

Be Well...

Gypsy...


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 7, 2008)

My friend just gave me about 150 seeds last week. Can't decide whether I want to give them a shot or not.


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 7, 2008)

how does one go about obtaining the seeds of these poppies? are they legal to order from overseas?


----------



## diggitydank420 (Sep 7, 2008)

Bookworm said:


> how does one go about obtaining the seeds of these poppies? are they legal to order from overseas?


poppy pods, Home Arts Crafts, Yard, Garden Outdoor Living items on eBay.com


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 7, 2008)

Great post Camaro, a lot of people ask about poppy growing and you laid it out for them. + rep from me too.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2008)

wonder if you can grow them hydroponically...???


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats a good idea 
i might try em on my new areo sestem 

the seeds r so dam small tho lolo


gypsybush said:


> wonder if you can grow them hydroponically...???


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

THANKS I REP+ U 2


MaryJaneDoe said:


> Great post Camaro, a lot of people ask about poppy growing and you laid it out for them. + rep from me too.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

Where u from cause
i have orderd seed b4 and their the same u can get at the store 


bookworm said:


> how does one go about obtaining the seeds of these poppies? Are they legal to order from overseas?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

The only thing bout buying pods 
is they take seeds out b4 thes sell them


diggitydank420 said:


> poppy pods, home arts crafts, yard, garden outdoor living items on ebay.com


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

Try it keep us posted


diggitydank420 said:


> my friend just gave me about 150 seeds last week. Can't decide whether i want to give them a shot or not.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

THANKS I TRYED 2 REP+U AGAIN IT WILL NOT LET ME LOLOL


GypsyBush said:


> +REP ALL THE WAY...!!!
> 
> Thanks...!
> 
> ...


----------



## 0849 (Sep 7, 2008)

fuck anyone who talks shit to you, poppys grow well in your mother box, just crush your dried reisn, and add it to your hash, opiated hash is amazing!!! and it makes your dragons blood streach so much longer. you smoke a ton less weed too


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks bro rep 4 u 
got any pics of ur poppys growing 


0849 said:


> fuck anyone who talks shit to you, poppys grow well in your mother box, just crush your dried reisn, and add it to your hash, opiated hash is amazing!!! And it makes your dragons blood streach so much longer. You smoke a ton less weed too


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 7, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> Thats a good idea
> i might try em on my new areo sestem
> 
> the seeds r so dam small tho lolo



What media, if any, would you use...?
I have gotten to be a fan of foam for some applications...

It holds water well, but still allows some air to get through...
And it makes it easy to deal with such small seeds...

Now... you gotta post your pictures here when you do iiiittt ... like, realy!!! hahahaha!!!

Well, catch you later man...

Gypsy...


"Peace cannot be kept by force, it can only be achieved by understanding." A. Einstein


----------



## Slevin (Sep 7, 2008)

Extremely informational. Thanks


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

i think my kit came with roclwool so i guess i will b trying that way 

but u have some great ideas

keep the info comming lolol


GypsyBush said:


> What media, if any, would you use...?
> I have gotten to be a fan of foam for some applications...
> 
> It holds water well, but still allows some air to get through...
> ...


----------



## mr west (Sep 7, 2008)

nice work cam, information is power lol


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks bro 


is that ur grow in ur sig.......


Slevin said:


> Extremely informational. Thanks


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

thank u mr wast 
u got some great info your self


mr west said:


> nice work cam, information is power lol


----------



## Allgood (Sep 7, 2008)

Call me a uninformed knob but I had no idea you could grow poppies from the store bought poppy seeds. I was always told they treat them so you can't germinate them but I read on a forum about throwing about 100g of seeds in the ground and you should see a few sprout as they never sterilise them all.

Anyway threw some in water this weekend, left for 24 hours. had a look, couple had little white tails and I was like "ok this is pretty cool". Put them in some damp coco fibre, and two days on they are definitely sprouting and growing (but I am talking like 90% of them). The only problem is I don't want to grow them, I don't really like opium highs that much to risk growing it, so I might just grow half way as an experiment. I'll let you know how they turn out.

Great Post by the way.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

Cam ima do it. Ima throw them around my other outside plants
Where can i get da seeds?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

do u have a kroger near u 

well if u do 

kroger brand poppy seeds work great ,and their cheap u get 2.12 oz of seeds 4 like $2.85 u really cant beat that


mane2008 said:


> Cam ima do it. Ima throw them around my other outside plants
> Where can i get da seeds?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

oh ite good look.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

also mane u really should try this 

its funny you say that i could not get to sleep last night so i went to the store bought 180g of poppy seeds i put all of them in a 20 oz water bottel then i fulled it with worm water bout 1/2 inch above the seed every 5min i moved water and seeds around i did that for 45min ,after that i zip tided a t-shirt to the top of the bottel . poured in a glass and finished it all man i am still fucked up 
need less to say i saved the seeds to plant
give it a try let me know what u think ,
also thanks for the heads up


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

hell ya keep me posted


Allgood said:


> Call me a uninformed knob but I had no idea you could grow poppies from the store bought poppy seeds. I was always told they treat them so you can't germinate them but I read on a forum about throwing about 100g of seeds in the ground and you should see a few sprout as they never sterilise them all.
> 
> Anyway threw some in water this weekend, left for 24 hours. had a look, couple had little white tails and I was like "ok this is pretty cool". Put them in some damp coco fibre, and two days on they are definitely sprouting and growing (but I am talking like 90% of them). The only problem is I don't want to grow them, I don't really like opium highs that much to risk growing it, so I might just grow half way as an experiment. I'll let you know how they turn out.
> 
> Great Post by the way.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

this is what i will b using 2 grow some of them
*The DWC HYDROPONICS® Aeroponic Eight System

The Aeroponic Eight system the perfect size (24in Long X 24in Wide X 16in Tall). Now you can turn any space into a Garden..... Fits perfect under those 2 foot T5 Fluorescent Lights. Need a bigger system??? We offer the Dual Pod & Quad Pod hydroponic systems for larger areas. 
*
*Grow 8 Full Size Plants... the system features Large 3.75in Super Fine net pots. Each 3.75in pot gives you 25% more room for your roots than a standard 3in net pot. Combine this with some of the widest spacing between each basket and growing big hydroponic tomatoes just became easier than ever.....

Clone N Grow.... (Cloning) Simply take a cutting from an existing plant, dip it into a rooting hormone and place the cutting in the system. Run the system for 5-10 days or until roots appear. (Growing) Drain the system and refill with fresh water. Add your favorite nutrients and start growing. Clone N Grow all in one system.

Constant Spray Feeding... Every DWC Hydroponics® Aeroponic Eight delivers Water, Nutrients & Oxygen 24 hours a day. Nutrient rich solution is pumped from the bottom reservoir up to the top grow chamber and sprayed directly on the root system. Aeroponic systems deliver higher volumes of solution and oxygen, making them the most productive method.

Simply The Best...
*
*Kit Includes:
10 Gallon Reservoir - Made In the USA
8 Plant Grow Chamber - Made In the USA
Port Hole Cover- Made In The USA
Powerful Submersible Pump
Large 3.75in Fine Net Pots
Hydroton Expanded Clay Grow Media
Rockwool Seed Starter Cubes
Sprayers, Tub Fittings & Hose
Measures 24in long X 24in wide X 16in tal*





GypsyBush said:


> What media, if any, would you use...?
> I have gotten to be a fan of foam for some applications...
> 
> It holds water well, but still allows some air to get through...
> ...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

where you get it from?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

ebay 
they want 250.00

but they always put 1 up 4 99.00 
so i got mine 4 like 100.00+20s&h

that company is only good 2 deal with on ebay 
i have already call them and they give no deals like htg supply e=mane2008;1284342]where you get it from?[/quote]


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

AEROPONIC EIGHT DWC HYDRO SYSTEM KIT AERO CLONE & GROW - eBay (item 200249167192 end time Aug-31-08 18:00:00 PDT)


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

good look cam u know im finna cop that


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

ur a cop what..........


mane2008 said:


> good look cam u know im finna cop that


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

lmao
ima get that system proly for one of the homebox XS and sell that DWC i can get about $70 for it.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

u know that hydro store we hate buys and sells used stuff



mane2008 said:


> lmao
> ima get that system proly for one of the homebox XS and sell that DWC i can get about $70 for it.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

Atlantis?

10characters


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

yes sir ........................


mane2008 said:


> Atlantis?
> 
> 10characters


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

if the used shit was dirt cheap i could sell it


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

the only good deal i found was 6" inline fan can-fan 100. thats a great deal 

i bought it 


mane2008 said:


> if the used shit was dirt cheap i could sell it


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

i just ordered 2 400w from htg yesterday, Ima sell for 150 a pop.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

let me know how that goes 
how much did u get them 4


mane2008 said:


> i just ordered 2 400w from htg yesterday, Ima sell for 150 a pop.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

it was like 273 w/ shipp. i didnt even try to call  thought they were closed.
not major profit but ill get there a lil hopefully. 
and invest a good amt and get a better price


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 7, 2008)

hell ya

good luck with that shit 


mane2008 said:


> it was like 273 w/ shipp. i didnt even try to call  thought they were closed.
> not major profit but ill get there a lil hopefully.
> and invest a good amt and get a better price


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks 

10characters


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice post camaro.. +rep


----------



## monkguy (Sep 7, 2008)

i get my shit from atlantis too dropped a fortune there last time i was there. cool faq i love opium its like perfume for your mind. very relaxingi may try growin that later if i got time.
+rep indeed
peace 
j


----------



## dknob (Sep 8, 2008)

Whats the lighting schedule for growing these indoors?


----------



## BackDoorMan (Sep 8, 2008)

where would one get these poppy seeds without arising suspision?


----------



## dknob (Sep 8, 2008)

Some dude on ebay is selling over 1000 white persian seeds for 6 dollars.



BackDoorMan said:


> where would one get these poppy seeds without arising suspision?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 8, 2008)

start them 12/12 finish them 18/6


devknob said:


> Whats the lighting schedule for growing these indoors?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks man 

u live in atl 2 



monkguy said:


> i get my shit from atlantis too dropped a fortune there last time i was there. cool faq i love opium its like perfume for your mind. very relaxingi may try growin that later if i got time.
> +rep indeed
> peace
> j


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 8, 2008)

i have bought on ebay already u dont get much 
buy poppy seeds at the store 
that the best band 4 the buck 




BackDoorMan said:


> where would one get these poppy seeds without arising suspision?





devknob said:


> Some dude on ebay is selling over 1000 white persian seeds for 6 dollars.


----------



## monkguy (Sep 8, 2008)

i dont live in atl but im close enough. half the people i hang out with are from some part of atlanta and i have family in peachtree city.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 8, 2008)

hell ya im in cobb ease cobb \\\

good 2 here u so dam close 

its a small world


monkguy said:


> i dont live in atl but im close enough. half the people i hang out with are from some part of atlanta and i have family in peachtree city.


----------



## monkguy (Sep 8, 2008)

my ex friends from east cobb.i say ex because we had a fallen out over the summer (he showed his true colors). we used to smoke mad weed everday. but yea after he managed to pretty much stab me in the back. we dont chill anymore but i know a few people from there.

I was also at lake oconee over the labor day weekend havin a good ol time. thats by far my favorite place in ga. but yea small world after all

peace
j


----------



## jendice (Sep 8, 2008)

where do you get the seeds? are they illegal like marijuana or do you just go to a garden store and look for popaver somniferum any specific brand, package, or name to look for? ...or do you have to get them online?


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 8, 2008)

i don't really think i have ideal seasons down here so if i had 10,000 seeds would i get like a gram?
and would it be possible to buy opium in bulk?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 8, 2008)

any food stores 

wall mart\

super market,,,,exe/////


jendice said:


> where do you get the seeds? are they illegal like marijuana or do you just go to a garden store and look for popaver somniferum any specific brand, package, or name to look for? ...or do you have to get them online?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 8, 2008)

if u did 10,000 sood u should get a k/g

where do u live??????????


smartsoverambition said:


> i don't really think i have ideal seasons down here so if i had 10,000 seeds would i get like a gram?
> and would it be possible to buy opium in bulk?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 8, 2008)

yep i really hate fake people 

i really do not hang with that many people cause u cant trust them u know what i saying 



jendice said:


> where do you get the seeds? are they illegal like marijuana or do you just go to a garden store and look for popaver somniferum any specific brand, package, or name to look for? ...or do you have to get them online?


----------



## weed ho (Sep 9, 2008)

We grow 19 different varieties of poppies, we love 'em. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Sep 9, 2008)

I know I don;t have idea seasons, but I can make itw ork inside right? I live in South Mississippi.. it gets hot and dry but it likes to rain alot sometimes and the temp can change any minute along with humidity..


----------



## bmn420 (Sep 9, 2008)

i live in colorado when should i harvest? how do i prevent the ground from getting wet..? should i find a dank batch and cover the soil around the stem with some kinds of plastic or some shit?


----------



## BudHunter (Sep 10, 2008)

is it just me in here or no one knows the risks of heroin addiction????
from past experience i wouldnt suggest doing any type of opium..and if you like the colour and the same and shit grow the corn poppy Papaver rhoeas.


----------



## monkguy (Sep 10, 2008)

dude if you have ever smoked opium i think you'll realize pretty quickly its got nothin on heroin. its more of a relaxing buzz that smells great and goes great with a little on top of a bowl. smoke some opium then the next day try some oxycontin then you tell me that smoking opium puts you at a real real risk for addiction. plus how many people smoke enough opium in that quantity to get addicted. seriously now

peace
j


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 10, 2008)

...not to seem like a junkie or anything, cuz im NOT by any means, but i have the process for turning small amounts of homegrown opium into morphine hydrochloride or heroin, if anybody is interested message me, and ill go diggin around for it. 

-K1.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 10, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> if u did 10,000 sood u should get a k/g
> 
> where do u live??????????


no i mean get the opium out of the seeds not growing them out, i live in florida and i've red that they like the weather between 60 and 80, if it doesen't get over 90 here it's consodered a cold day lol


----------



## BudHunter (Sep 11, 2008)

monkguy said:


> dude if you have ever smoked opium i think you'll realize pretty quickly its got nothin on heroin. its more of a relaxing buzz that smells great and goes great with a little on top of a bowl. smoke some opium then the next day try some oxycontin then you tell me that smoking opium puts you at a real real risk for addiction. plus how many people smoke enough opium in that quantity to get addicted. seriously now
> 
> as i said i was a junkie not a poppy smoker..and i dunno about opium poppies but even codeine and DHC tablets are all addictive in some point or another.
> 
> ...


----------



## monkguy (Sep 11, 2008)

i never said it wasnt addictive as you seem to imply. i just said there pretty much is no *real* risk of addiction. ive been at the bottom of the barrel already in life and ive learned from my experiences. that said honestly dont knock it if you dont have the infos to back it up. i respect pushing young people away from drugs when they dont understand what they are doin but honestly your more at risk to develop a dependency on mary jane than to get addicted to opium and i havent seen a single person post athread on dependency. true words

peace
j


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Sep 13, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> i guess i thought i was helpin people out


Correctly, thanks very much for this. Where is the best place to get seeds ????


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 13, 2008)

Tanks 2 all i have been gone 4 a wile


----------



## emptypool1 (Sep 13, 2008)

how can i get these seeds in the U.S.?


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 13, 2008)

U can get them at wall mart,,,,,,,,,, if u read the whole post u will c


----------



## 0849 (Sep 14, 2008)

dude online you can find 500 Persian white seeds for 5 bucks..


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 15, 2008)

500 is not much at all 


0849 said:


> dude online you can find 500 Persian white seeds for 5 bucks..


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 15, 2008)

i can get 20,000 4 3.00


----------



## Allgood (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey does anyone have a good method for boiling down PPT or PST to get smokable O. 2 litres of bitter tasting liquid puts you off the high.

I have heard you basically go through the same procedure and just boil down the liquid to get the gooey shit on the bottom. But recently I heard a acidic freezing method.

Anyone got any proven methods.

Cheers


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 16, 2008)

Great post Camaro! +Rep for joo!


----------



## emptypool1 (Sep 16, 2008)

can i smoke a H bead out of a marijuana pipe with weed mixed in it?
i do not like tin foil.


----------



## monkguy (Sep 16, 2008)

if by h bead you mean opium yes you can easily mix it with weed. i would never use foil to much shit in it that you dont need in your head comes with it.

j


----------



## emptypool1 (Sep 16, 2008)

no not opium.
black tar smack


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 16, 2008)

hope sombody can help u with that i dont know


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 16, 2008)

thanks and rep+ 4 u aswell


Schmidty said:


> Great post Camaro! +Rep for joo!


----------



## aattocchi (Sep 17, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> Where u from cause
> i have orderd seed b4 and their the same u can get at the store


McCorrmick pleased me, but I find you can order better seeds off Ebay. My buddy started out with McCorrmick poppy seed spice and got some nice pods. He likes growing Gigantiums, Hens and chicks, and the White Persians though, something different to look at and very high yielding strains. 

Have you ever gone farter then harvesting the O. Do you wish to share any extraction methods you may have come up with?? My buddy has been using Ammonium hydroxide and pickling lime for a good end product.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 17, 2008)

what up man long time no c 

yea i am growing sum i got off ebay now 
i havent harvested yet 


aattocchi said:


> McCorrmick pleased me, but I find you can order better seeds off Ebay. My buddy started out with McCorrmick poppy seed spice and got some nice pods. He likes growing Gigantiums, Hens and chicks, and the White Persians though, something different to look at and very high yielding strains.
> 
> Have you ever gone farter then harvesting the O. Do you wish to share any extraction methods you may have come up with?? My buddy has been using Ammonium hydroxide and pickling lime for a good end product.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 17, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]




Most people mistakenly assume that harvesting the opium is a difficult and painstaking job. This however, is not necessarily the case. It is in fact, a very simple process which can be done with very few utensils -- both easily, and in relatively little time. 

Some prefer to make their own utensils to perform the job. But in the end, a simple razor blade is really all one needs to reap their rewards from the "Plant of Joy". 

*It's All About Timing:*

The key to success is knowing _when_ to harvest -- too soon, and you will not get the quality product that you want. Too late, and you risk having the alkaloids diluted with the water that the plant takes in from the soil.

The perfect time for harvest is when the crown of the poppy turns straight up, which under normal circumstances should occur about two weeks after the petals have fallen off the pod. 

*Preparation For Harvest:*

Before you start slicing away like Freddy Krueger reborn, there are certain steps that should be taken to ensure maximum potency. In order to ensure that the opium will not become diluted with too much absorbed water from the soil, once the petals fall off of the pod it is important that you *do not* water them until you are ready to make the incisions for harvest. 

If you water at this point, the alkaloids will not be as concentrated as they could be, and you can end up with a very weak product. You need to allow the plant some time without water, to ensure maximum latex gathers in the pod.

For those in very warm climates (i.e. Arizona, Texas, New Mexico, or in climates such as these) it is generally ok to mist your plants with a spray bottle to keep the soil from becoming hard and dry. Thirsty is good, starved to death is bad. It is a fine line to walk --allowing the soil to become hard will end up doing more damage to your plants than the water will to the opium. 

So don't wait too long after you have stopped watering to make your incisions for harvest. If you do, you risk having your plants die from lack of water. Keep in mind, the plants do need some moisture to produce all of that wonderful latex. 

*The Incision Decision:*

This is by far the easiest part of the whole operation. There are two main ways to make the incisions -- the first method is to make horizontal cuts covering the whole circumference of the plant. Some prefer this method, but I find it less complicated to make vertical incisions. 

Using the vertical method allows you to harvest the opium by scraping in an upward motion using your thumb and index finger. It is all about trial and error -- so you'll have to try it for yourself and see what works best for you. 

When making the cuts, you want to make sure that you go no deeper than about a millimeter or two. Keep in mind that the appropriate depth is directly related to the size of the pod. A Persian White may require one depth, while a Giganthemum may require another. Again, this is where some experimentation comes into play. You cut too deep, and the latex will run into the seeds; you cut too shallow and you don't achieve maximum yield. 

Once you have determined what method you will use, you will want to make two or three shallow cuts from top to bottom, or left to right. Not long after these incisions are made, raw opium will start to seep through the skin of the pod. At first glance, this sap looks much like Elmers glue -- sometimes it can have a colored tinge to it. 

Some people prefer to lick the raw opium directly off the pod at this point. However this is not the most efficient way to make use of the opium, IMNSHO. Instead, keep your pants on and let the goop dry -- once the sap makes contact with the air it will start to both harden and turn dark brown or black. Be patient, as this process may take up to 12 hours. During this process you will want to leave the opium on the pod until it is thoroughly dry. This makes it much easier to harvest, as it turns into a very thick tar-like substance.

*Collecting The Opium:*

Once the sap has dried to a light to dark brown color it is ready to be removed from the pod. Again, some people prefer to make their own tools to perform this task, but this too can be done with your simple razor blade. 

Alternately, one of the easiest harvesting tools to make is made from a simple table spoon. Just file one side of the spoon into a moon shaped oval that can be used to slide along the pod and scrape up the resin. If you have the tools to make one of these, I would definitely recommend doing so. It can make things much less messy. It easily catches the opium, preventing accidents (nobody wants to lose their O on the ground when scraping), and cuts down on the time factor too.

After collecting the opium on the utensil of your choice, all you need to do is place the raw opium in a small jar or container until ready to use. If properly sealed, opium has a fairly long shelf life. 

*"O" Boy!:*

There are many ways to ingest opium. It can be smoked, made into a tea (although you can just make tea from the whole pods too), eaten raw, or even used as a suppository. Each person has his or her own favorite way to make use of this wonderful product -- the choice, as they say, is yours. Some methods are more efficient than others, and each has its own advantages. 

Smoking opium, once properly prepared, provides the user with a more intense and instantaneous rush. Other methods such as the preparation of tea, are less involved and produce a more mellow and longer lasting feeling of euphoria. It is very important however to keep in mind that opium is a very addictive substance. What may seem at first to be a gift from God, can soon turn into a taste of hell. As with all things of this nature, moderation and responsibility can make the difference between the two. 

[/FONT]


----------



## Schmidty (Sep 18, 2008)

Another great post Camora! Nicely done. 

"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]What may seem at first to be a gift from God, can soon turn into a taste of hell. As with all things of this nature, moderation and responsibility can make the difference between the two. " -Camora

Probably one of the most important thing's you've mentioned. Very addictive substance, which should not be overused. Be safe!


[/FONT]


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 18, 2008)

thank u sir 


Schmidty said:


> Another great post Camora! Nicely done.
> 
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]What may seem at first to be a gift from God, can soon turn into a taste of hell. As with all things of this nature, moderation and responsibility can make the difference between the two. " -Camora[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]Probably one of the most important thing's you've mentioned. Very addictive substance, which should not be overused. Be safe![/FONT]


----------



## BudHunter (Sep 18, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> Another great post Camora! Nicely done.
> 
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]What may seem at first to be a gift from God, can soon turn into a taste of hell. As with all things of this nature, moderation and responsibility can make the difference between the two. " -Camora
> 
> ...


he bitched me for saying it and i dunno for some reason now it is addictive and not a thing to be playing with lol 

BOO

and btw .. next time try to change some parts of the story to make it yours ..or else just say you copied it (you might be giving wrong advice and people would hunt you down )


----------



## Allgood (Sep 18, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> Another great post Camora! Nicely done.
> 
> "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, sans-serif]What may seem at first to be a gift from God, can soon turn into a taste of hell. As with all things of this nature, moderation and responsibility can make the difference between the two. " -Camora
> 
> ...


Agreed. I wouldn't smoke O more than once a week max. I think it takes your body 4-5 days to baseline but hey who wants to risk getting addicted right?


----------



## emptypool1 (Sep 18, 2008)

i want to risk being addicted :]


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 20, 2008)

people if u just control ur self u will b fine 
u cant let ur self get bad off on anything it not worth it

just enjoy ur self 

good luck 2 all


----------



## monkguy (Sep 22, 2008)

i think it would be rather difficult to get addicted to opiates via opium alone. while definitely possible, experience tells me id have to go on a serious, and i mean serious binge to get addicted to it. while different drugs affect all people differently and others may have the potential to get addicted much more easily than others, i feel it is safe to say that opium is the lesser of many evils. on my scale opium <codeine <hyrdocodone <morphine <oxycontin <Fentanyl as far as addiction potential scale goes. that said i would not smoke opium everday like i smoke weed. my 2 cents

peace
j


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 22, 2008)

VERY WELL PUT 

kiss-ass


monkguy said:


> i think it would be rather difficult to get addicted to opiates via opium alone. while definitely possible, experience tells me id have to go on a serious, and i mean serious binge to get addicted to it. while different drugs affect all people differently and others may have the potential to get addicted much more easily than others, i feel it is safe to say that opium is the lesser of many evils. on my scale opium <codeine <hyrdocodone <morphine <oxycontin <Fentanyl as far as addiction potential scale goes. that said i would not smoke opium everday like i smoke weed. my 2 cents
> 
> peace
> j


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, you can copy and paste! 

sorry dude, i couldnt resist... no hard feelings.


----------



## Allgood (Sep 25, 2008)

Hillbilly420 said:


> Wow, you can copy and paste!
> 
> sorry dude, i couldnt resist... no hard feelings.


Yeah I think most people know it's straight from erowid. But hey, I give him credit for trying to bring the joys of O to the weed community.


----------



## aattocchi (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't care where it came from. Do you know how many times I've heard the question, "how do I grow opium"?

Here is a little more reading material
Opium, morphine and heroin


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 25, 2008)

it is a post. i found info
trying 2 let everyone know


hell ya its copy and past

fucking typing shit im way 2 lazy


----------



## emptypool1 (Sep 26, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> it is a post. i found info
> trying 2 let everyone know
> 
> 
> ...


true that


----------



## Token (Sep 28, 2008)

Now just get some fallow though and you'll have actual knowledge instead of 2nd, oh I mean 3rd hand info .

And all the best on your plants .

PS: and so what is the flowering rudiment is it like pot 12/12 to flower or 18/6?  And sorry you won't get +rep from me for plagiarism, and for all you that think this is great info, learn how to GooooooGle!!!! and give my ass +rep for teaching you how to find shit out on your own!

Peace,

Token


----------



## hpv311 (Sep 29, 2008)

me and my friends get bags of em dried off the internet for "ornamental purposes"
then we make tea. and its just like heroin or pills. not to nice on the old bowels though. and sometimes you puke but yer high as shit for a day.


----------



## petejonson (Sep 29, 2008)

how many pods u gotta use to equal a few bags


----------



## aattocchi (Sep 30, 2008)

If you buy the McCorrmick brand poppy seed spice from the grocery store each pod will produce 60 to 75 mg's of morphine(after being extracted, I'm sure there is more because you lose a little morphing during the extraction process). White Persians will yield 80-100 mg's of Morphing after extraction per pod, Hens and Chicks will produce 90-110 mg's per pod after extraction, and gigantiums will yield 100-130 mg's of morphine per pod. This is of course after you extract the morphine from the pods using distilled water, pickling lime, and ammonium hydroxide.


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 30, 2008)

yes 12/12 4 veg 18/6 flower 

#1. u must b in a bad mood smoke 1

#2.thanks 4 telling people things they ready know

#3.good luck on life 








Token said:


> Now just get some fallow though and you'll have actual knowledge instead of 2nd, oh I mean 3rd hand info .
> 
> And all the best on your plants .
> 
> ...


----------



## Token (Sep 30, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> yes 12/12 4 veg 18/6 flower
> 
> #1. u must b in a bad mood smoke 1
> 
> ...


 
It's not that I was in a bad mood I just hate when someone get's rep for other people's work, and have no idea what the fuck their talking about, and apparently they didn't know cause you had to show them!! and I wish you and all the special people good luck in the world. dee deed 

And I hope that you find someway to make this site beneficial for you, because It sounds like you need all the help you can get. "you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink"

Peace,

Token


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 1, 2008)

Token said:


> "you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink"
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Token


LMFAO


----------



## emptypool1 (Oct 1, 2008)

dude you guys get way too in to this shit.


----------



## String Bean (Oct 3, 2008)

Real interesting thread, been wondering about this for years.
About ten years ago here in Australia a big scandal hit the news media that people were growing opium poppies from imported seeds for sale in grocery stores for cooking.
After that the government started irradiating all poppy seeds in order to prevent germination. I wonder if maybe one in every thousand might sprout?
To anyone who thinks smoking opium is not very addictive - read your 19th century history.
Having said that I'd love to try some and agree it would be less addictive than some of the pharmaceuticals these days.
Currently I am addicted to alcohol and nicotine, cannabis is just a trusted friend to relax me from time to time. (What idiot invented these drug laws anyway).
I have an Iranian friend who grew up over there, she tells me that it is very common to drink a tea made from opium poppy husks, that it's very relaxing and pain relieving. And its a normal thing you would find in most peoples kitchens.
Interesting how different cultures view things. Eg. alcohol is illegal over there but opium poppy tea causes no problems....


----------



## String Bean (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh I forgot to ask -
Camaro, please tell me that's not your girlfriend on your Avatar.
Let me live in hope that she's out there somewhere waiting for me...


----------



## berbonber (Oct 14, 2008)

how does smoking opium compare to smoking heroin?


----------



## berbonber (Oct 15, 2008)

surely some of you opiate heads have took heroin?


----------



## Token (Oct 17, 2008)

berbonber said:


> surely some of you opiate heads have took heroin?


 
Heroin is ten+ times stronger then Opium, due to the processing of morphine and making it very concentrated!

peace,

Token


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 19, 2008)

Camero, Have you ever grown poppies before?


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 24, 2008)

yes sir i am growing them right now


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 24, 2008)

that is very true


Token said:


> Heroin is ten+ times stronger then Opium, due to the processing of morphine and making it very concentrated!
> 
> peace,
> 
> Token


----------



## camaro630hp (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks 4 all the info thats sum crazy shit 
good luck 


String Bean said:


> Real interesting thread, been wondering about this for years.
> About ten years ago here in Australia a big scandal hit the news media that people were growing opium poppies from imported seeds for sale in grocery stores for cooking.
> After that the government started irradiating all poppy seeds in order to prevent germination. I wonder if maybe one in every thousand might sprout?
> To anyone who thinks smoking opium is not very addictive - read your 19th century history.
> ...





String Bean said:


> Oh I forgot to ask -
> Camaro, please tell me that's not your girlfriend on your Avatar.
> Let me live in hope that she's out there somewhere waiting for me...


----------



## Token (Oct 24, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> yes sir i am growing them right now


 
Meaning you just started, at least you did some research


----------



## aattocchi (Oct 24, 2008)

Token said:


> Meaning you just started, at least you did some research


Amen my brother!


----------



## BlazedUpPanda (Oct 28, 2008)

+ rep for sure.. great post..


----------



## ballo (Oct 29, 2008)

great post...thanks a bunch. ive currently got a few cubes(shrooms) growing right now and have thought about poppies for some time. I've been reading and reading about growing ganja for a longggg time now but havent ever gotten the place to be able to pull it off. Indoor is my dream haha...but anyway, all of this was very informational and +rep for you. thanks man


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Nov 10, 2008)

*This will be my third year of gowing poppies.I have come to find out that they are a delicate seed,etc.,and are very hard to get the hang of growing!Cannabis...good but allways learning!I want to make this next year,(2009) be the one to get me going.Because some seeds are kinda expensive and I have yet to grow A seed crop from the afghans, etc., that I purchused and now will have to buy agin.Dammnit Jim! So any help in this area will be so appreciated. I'm an old (not too old) Vet,Disabled but still abled to do what I can to relieve my killer PAIN!I don't drink booze,or smoke ciggarettes,but for the life of me I can't stop the friggin' cussing hahaha.But the buds so help the pain.And I want to carefully I say, grow some poppies for ummmm....decoration,yes that's it.I will be useing Afghan white/pink, Tazmanian(u.s.a.medical?),and a bush poppy that sounds promising.Hopefully I will start and keep track of all this and the cannabis as soon as i can get a 'casio EX S-10' I think thats the one,an 8mp.So, glad to see this thread finnaly.To all,God Bless You,and Cheers,Dr.D.*


----------



## camaro630hp (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks 2 all and yes i have been growing 4 a year or so they r very hard 2 grow


----------



## Token (Nov 12, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> thanks 2 all and yes i have been growing 4 a year or so they r very hard 2 grow


Not really! once you get them started it's hard to stop them, so quit lying!

Camaro your a lair and a fake, and everyone that gave you rep is an idiot! 

P.s. Your full of shit!!!!!!!! 
*
Dope fined *


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 12, 2008)

Token said:


> Not really! once you get them started it's hard to stop them, so quit lying!
> 
> Camaro your a lair and a fake, and everyone that gave you rep is an idiot!
> 
> ...


 Wow! who peed in your wheaties!

Camaro dude, you guys have huge balls!


----------



## camaro630hp (Nov 16, 2008)

u r a dick and nobody likes u , but u already know this stay out of my thread fag boy 

and rember u r on the net talkin shit ,man u r a real badass 

go fuck a goat looser

ps. get a life 



Token said:


> Not really! once you get them started it's hard to stop them, so quit lying!
> 
> Camaro your a lair and a fake, and everyone that gave you rep is an idiot!
> 
> ...


----------



## flatrider (Nov 16, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> u r a dick and nobody likes u , but u already know this stay out of my thread fag boy
> 
> and rember u r on the net talkin shit ,man u r a real badass
> 
> ...


bitchez ............................


----------



## Token (Nov 16, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> u r a dick and nobody likes u , but u already know this stay out of my thread fag boy
> 
> and rember u r on the net talkin shit ,man u r a real badass
> 
> ...


I talk shit in real life too, I am an asshole that doesn't care what a fucking fake thinks about me. I got a life out side of this, I come on this site to try and help people that can't figure shit out on there own, and help them find dumbass(YOU) trying to act like they've done it all, so they don't get false hope that somethings going to work and it doesn't. Your info is correct, but your actual knowledge is nada. 

Ps does the truth hurt........ fag ( Fake Ass Guy)


----------



## Token (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j2DHUw8SZg

hey look at that they have a song for ya! enjoy


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 16, 2008)

Token said:


> I talk shit in real life too, I am an asshole that doesn't care what a fucking fake thinks about me. I got a life out side of this, I come on this site to try and help people that can't figure shit out on there own, and help them find dumbass(YOU) trying to act like they've done it all, so they don't get false hope that somethings going to work and it doesn't. Your info is correct, but your actual knowledge is nada.
> 
> Ps does the truth hurt........ fag ( Fake Ass Guy)


Dude you need a hug!


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 16, 2008)

I occasionally come across some of the red rock stuff thru friends and I love mixing that with schwag...if you got shitty weed and decent opium it makes it a little better..
After reading this I actually now am developing an interest in trying some out...but of course research first eh...I dont even know where to get seeds and Id want the white ones...any suggestions for sheapest and most online? I found some but you know there is always someone better.

From other research I just did it seems like theyre pretty easy to cultivate with a little TLC...
But I cant find any good literature on how ot reduse it to black tar or red rock versions...does the OP have any suggestions for research?

and WTf is up with the hostility everyone needs a chill pill and a bowl...maybe even a little opium...lol.


----------



## Token (Nov 16, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> I occasionally come across some of the red rock stuff thru friends and I love mixing that with schwag...if you got shitty weed and decent opium it makes it a little better..
> After reading this I actually now am developing an interest in trying some out...but of course research first eh...I dont even know where to get seeds and Id want the white ones...any suggestions for sheapest and most online? I found some but you know there is always someone better.
> 
> From other research I just did it seems like theyre pretty easy to cultivate with a little TLC...
> ...



Look for my thread morphine extraction, it's in there.


----------



## misterdogman (Nov 16, 2008)

Token said:


> Look for my thread morphine extraction, it's in there.


 Awesome thanks for the help, I never thought id get any. I actually found a lot of places to get cultures and stuff too. Uh oh another hobby, lol.


----------



## Token (Nov 17, 2008)

misterdogman said:


> Awesome thanks for the help, I never thought id get any. I actually found a lot of places to get cultures and stuff too. Uh oh another hobby, lol.



Shit learn how to make everything........ I did and it worked out great so far!


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 17, 2008)

why cant we skip the whole process and go here?PoppiesInternational.com index Poppies International - Buy poppies, papaver somniferum seeds, dried poppy pods & blue opium poppy seed at Poppiesinternational.com.


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 19, 2008)

i really dont want to read all of this..lol quick question..the fluid in the plant is opium and it cant be smoked


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2008)

NLights420 said:


> i really dont want to read all of this..lol quick question..the fluid in the plant is opium and it cant be smoked


 from what i hear and read you let it dry on some weed and is bad azz .


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 19, 2008)

srry i worded that wrong..those little black specs turn into a plant..like mccormick poppy seeds??


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 19, 2008)

NLights420 said:


> srry i worded that wrong..those little black specs turn into a plant..like mccormick poppy seeds??


 YuP..from what i read


----------



## camaro630hp (Nov 24, 2008)

u can also make a drink out of the seeds 
put at least 180grams in a water bottle with warm water a inch above seeds shake it up tell water turns a dark tan color bout 20 30 min strain and drink it will fuck u up good luck 2 all 
this is what i do when i dry out my pods 




NLights420 said:


> srry i worded that wrong..those little black specs turn into a plant..like mccormick poppy seeds??


----------



## joshranwest (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome, have some rep!!


----------



## NLights420 (Nov 25, 2008)

thats crazy bro..i can only imagine the high


----------



## joshranwest (Nov 25, 2008)

Just started a crop outside today, here in the south it gets cool, not cold, so the plants should thrive. We will see!


----------



## camaro630hp (Dec 10, 2008)

i wish u the best of luck

i moved mine inside and they dont seem 2 b doing that well 


joshranwest said:


> Just started a crop outside today, here in the south it gets cool, not cold, so the plants should thrive. We will see!


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for knowledge!...good jounal! they would look nice around my fishpond!


----------



## joshranwest (Dec 10, 2008)

camaro630hp said:


> i wish u the best of luck
> 
> i moved mine inside and they dont seem 2 b doing that well


Thanks! Hows your crop doin?


----------



## camaro630hp (Dec 10, 2008)

things seem 2 grow better 4 me outside lolol

but i still have 10 that r growing in my flowering room they r doing ok but could b better


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 11, 2008)

what in the hell do you do with it after its harvested?YOu can buy them dried over the net...or do they need to be fresh?


----------



## 2cimdma (Dec 14, 2008)

ahhhh poppies. Here are some Persian Whites.





My poppy took a shit



























Notice how some poppies are very small but are already producing pods. Thats cause of the light cycle that they were on. Its the oppisite of weed. veg durng 12/12 and flower at 18/6 or longer. As far as harvesting you can just use the dried poppy pods for poppy tea. Or if you say "accidently" cut a pod and some latex seeps out I hear you can also do something with that stuff. Im not positive on that but its just what Ive heard.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 14, 2008)

awesome lookin poppies!Can you grow them in a dwc setup?What kind of lamps are you using?


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice to see this forum kept going.... those plants look great this is the first time i've seen someone grow them indoors..looking good... and for all the people on the first couple pages... ahhh it was just a comment don't turn it into more than what it is no disrespect brotha.. sending bad reps isnt that cool ethier to whoever did that lol...


----------



## joshranwest (Dec 27, 2008)

How long do they take to germ? Have had mine outdoors, now indoors, in cool temps, and still nothing. Frustrated. Planted them 12/14.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 27, 2008)

THats a pretty bad ass set up, I would like to try growing poppys some day, gotta find the right seeds first.


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 27, 2008)

Thundercat said:


> THats a pretty bad ass set up, I would like to try growing poppys some day, gotta find the right seeds first.


 i would love to learn the poppies and how they grow and maybe grow some i dunno!


----------



## UserName: (Dec 28, 2008)

http://opioids.com/opium/papaver.jpg

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!
TELL ME IF THIS IS THE POPPY THAT GETS YOU HIGH OR NOT?!???!!

I HAD SEEDS TO THIS FLOWER LIKE 3 YEARS AGO!!!


My uncles garden is FULL of these, I'm talkin 50+ plants


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 28, 2008)

Do ya feed em any nutes?


----------



## joshranwest (Dec 28, 2008)

It probably is the plants your uncle has, they are legal until you slice the pods.


----------



## 2cimdma (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey thanks for the compliments. Yes they can be grown DWC. I use 600 watt MH's for veg and then move to 600 watt HPS for flower, but like I said the cycle is oppisite of weed. As far a germination goes this is what I do. I take a pea pot like in the pick in my post and add potting soil and then completly soak it. I then put those pots in a tray and I put about 3-5 seeds in each by just sprinkling them on the top. Then I take my finger and lightly tap them. You dont have to bury them and actualkly I never have had good luck barying them. At most I SPRINKLE a TINY amount of soil on top of the seeds. You want to see the seeds. Then I put a dome on top of the tray to keep it humid and keep it in a dark place. Doesnt have to be cold room temp is fine. I tried the whole put them in the fridge for a week routine and I never had great results. You will see germination in 3-5 days. You may see the roots sticking out but that is fine they will go down into soil in 1-2 days. It may even look like a very fine spiderweb ontop the soil dont worry it will form. They wont need to be watered for awhile so dont even try. Since the poppies are barely in the soil if you water them you seriously risk washing them away, dont even try to mist cause believe me it dont take much. After about a week they will be and inch or so tall and thats when you can introduce them to light. If you have anymore questions feel free to ask cause with weed Im here to learn but with poppies hopefully I can help.


----------



## 2cimdma (Dec 30, 2008)

Purpdaddy. I give them full strength ProGrow, Earth Juice, and Super Thrive. They dont burn as easily as weed. Also keep the PH around 7.5.


----------



## 2cimdma (Dec 30, 2008)

USERNAME. Not all poppies will get you high. Im not sure what breed those are in the pic u have a link to. But you can always try and score some and see. Just wait till they're ready though or else you wont get much if anything and also you want to barely slice. If you go to deep it will drain into the pod. When I say dont cut deep Im saying only go about 1-2mm. Take a brand new razor blade and with no pressure bring it across the pod. The sap will instantly seep out if you went deep enough. Dont expect gobs of it to be pouring out or anything but you will see it coming out within a second. Or if you have pataince take the razors point and push it into the pod until the sap comes out and then stay at that depth and make a cut going up or across. I go up and down cause I find it easier to scrap the opium off the pod. Cut on 2-3 sides of the pod and let sit overnight and it will turn from a runny white liquid to a reddish brown tar like substance. Then scrap that off and you have raw opium. you can repeat the cutting every 2 days or so any sooner and you will get opium but it will be of low morphine content so thats why you wait and let it build up..You can smoke it like that if you like or once you get enough you can purify it to a cleaner opium. And you can then do some other chemistry if you have the no how and make some pretty good stuff. Dry the pods and keep the seeds for the next batch and then use the now empty pod and make some opium tea.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

Very good info man, I appreciate it all. Do you have any suggestions on getting persian white seeds? I've heard they are the best?


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Dec 31, 2008)

The most informed an researched thread Ive ever read on this web site. Thanks a million for all your hard work an for sharing


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes the picture of my avatar are of Persian Whites. I am currently growing some Tazmanians as well cause they are known for potency. I also have some hungarian blues, hens and chicks, and uh....I cant remember I have another strain cant think of it right now though. The first order of seeds I every made was off of ebay. I bought 100k seeds(so they say but like Im really gonna count, but it looked like it could contain that much) of Persian Whites for I wanna say 10-20 dollars. I planted ALOT of them with no results before I finally learned how to grow good. I always have Persian seeds now though cause one pod will produce hundreds of seeds if not thousands. You can buy the seeds just as seeds or you can buy dried pods and get the seeds out of them. The dried pods are a more expensive though but the benefit is that you get the seeds and then you can make some poppy tea out of the left over,emptry pods. I just sore seeds in a ziplock bag in my refrigerator and they last pretty long some in there are easily over a year old. There are a bunch of websites to order off though cause they are legal to buy so its not like weed. The first pic is of some seeds but I realized it doesnt really show how small they are the second pic is of 5 seeds(persian whites) by a quarter. The ziplock by it is persian's too. Oh yea the other strain Im growing is called gigantiums(the name says it all, they get big pods).


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

thats sweet man thanks for the info!


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright so a few days ago I think it was 5 days but I didnt write it in my grow log so I dont remember for sure but anyways I planted these Persian white seeds so I could show you how they look after germination. Sorry the pics dont come in great butmy wife has digital camera and shes back visiting relatives in Ill. and these were taken with my iphone. These were planted in Ferry Morse "Quick 'n Easy" peat pellets. You can use these and they are very easy to germinate in. It comes with the tray and dome to cover it. A tray of 36 are only a few bucks I think I got mine at Lowes last fall, I just found them all in the garage last week so I figured Id put them to use. The seeds like I said are Persian Whites and came directly out of a pod after it was harvested. I didnt let the seeds dry. This is the first time I did this normally I let them dry. I wanted to see the results. I would say it took a day or so longer for germination than dry. I thought it would be quicker considering the seed is already wet and soft/ easily breakable by the plant. But I was wrong this time, I'll be trying again and see the results to be sure. Anyways. As you can(or possibly cant) the plants are small. They are only 3/4 of an inch right now. I'm still leaving them in a dark spot for right now cause they just seem to delicate to put into the light. I will move them in about 2 days to the outer edge of my grow room so they get a taste of light and every day I will move them in a little closer. They will be put on a 12/12 schedule for veg. Soil it will take about 75-90 days for pods to start appearing at which time I will move them to HPS and to a 18/6 schedule and then sometimes bump it up slowly to 20/4. The pod will grow up at a hook position pointing down. After it has grown to maturity the hook will stand up and the pedals will open to flower. Once the pedal fall off wait till the crown on top is standing straight out or pointing up and then you can make you first cuts. Sometimes it takes a couple days for the crown to get to this position or in some cases it takes 2 weeks. At this point you will start to see other pods forming lower down on the plant where the leaves meet the stem. I didnt know this when I first started growing these so I was pretty damn happy to see that the poppy produces more than one pod. I have read that some people get up to 30 pods off a plant. I havent had that great of luck if its true but I have gotten quite a few. The second picture is of raw opium I scraped lastnight.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 2, 2009)

that is pretty sweet!


----------



## shanne1020 (Jan 2, 2009)

Is opium hard to grow? where can I find some info on how to do it. I'm an old shroon head from back in the day so I would love to try some!!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

Shane did you read the whole thread, it has alot of info on growing them. So your a shroom head huh, have you ever grown them shane? Check out my thread if not.


----------



## ballo (Jan 3, 2009)

you guys are faggots....hes posting some info to inform the rest of us...thanks camaro and by the way, learn how to spell. just because you're on the internet doesn't make it cool it spell like an idiot. and token, you're a fucking bitch. you should leave the thread and stop throwing your two cents in, no one cares dude. Oh yea, 'looser'? lol good one...but thanks for the info....any of you guys know how to concentrate it?


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok Im lost. Was that last post directed at me? I didnt see my name in there but just wanted to be sure. Im trying to show people how to grow this shit.


----------



## shanne1020 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm lost to bro


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 3, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Ok Im lost. Was that last post directed at me? I didnt see my name in there but just wanted to be sure. Im trying to show people how to grow this shit.


You are doing a wonderful job. Im extremely grateful for the work you have done


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

2cimdma said:


> Ok Im lost. Was that last post directed at me? I didnt see my name in there but just wanted to be sure. Im trying to show people how to grow this shit.



I don't think it was directed at you man, I think that guy might have stopped reading part way through the thread or something, and decided to post.


----------



## Token (Jan 4, 2009)

ballo said:


> you guys are faggots....hes posting some info to inform the rest of us...thanks camaro and by the way, learn how to spell. just because you're on the internet doesn't make it cool it spell like an idiot. and token, you're a fucking bitch. you should leave the thread and stop throwing your two cents in, no one cares dude. Oh yea, 'looser'? lol good one...but thanks for the info....any of you guys know how to concentrate it?


Your just one of the stupid people that need to be led, you little bitch. I think your a dumb ass that can't figure out that a plant is a plant and they all grow the same so if you can figure out one plant you pretty much got the rest, so it makes you happy when someone takes you by the hand and shows the way, like a little dumbass. 2cimdma is making this so easy and ya'll are still asking how to do it, it's amazing how dumb some can be, now go shoot yourself and do the world a big favor so we don't trun out like idiocracy!


----------



## 5280high (Jan 4, 2009)

who knows? colorado?


----------



## ballo (Jan 4, 2009)

good one token...please tell me you're under 14 years old. i remember getting that serious on forums and the rest of the internet back then.



Token said:


> Your just one of the stupid people that need to be led, you little bitch. I think your a dumb ass that can't figure out that a plant is a plant and they all grow the same so if you can figure out one plant you pretty much got the rest, so it makes you happy when someone takes you by the hand and shows the way, like a little dumbass. 2cimdma is making this so easy and ya'll are still asking how to do it, it's amazing how dumb some can be, now go shoot yourself and do the world a big favor so we don't trun out like idiocracy!


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 5, 2009)

Alright well today was pretty gay. I come home from office for lunch and what do ya know the new puppy ate some poppies.








But how can ya stay mad at a face like this?







It has been warm outside so I planted some they are getting decent in size.






My barn is behind the two oaks. Hmmm should I put horses in there or........??








Scored one so you guys can see how it looks right after cutting. I went alittle shallow.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats sweet bro!! I'm not a huge dog guy, but my GF thought he was the cutest!!


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 8, 2009)

Some asshole hit and killed my little puppy. I wish he wouldve got my mature poppies now so atleast he wouldve gotten a good high on his last remaining days. Miss ya Gus


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow that sucks man. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 10, 2009)

Alright well I've started a new grow on Tuesday(1/6). So instead of taking this whole thread up on it and pissing people off Im going to start a grow journal. I'm going to make it as detailed as possible. If anyone needs any help or has any questions feel free and Ill help if I can. Im actually going to have two grows going one soil(the bigger of the two just cause I can manage more this way), and the other is hydro. Ill just put it into one journal though and Ill keep ya updated on both.


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 10, 2009)

Link to my Persian White Poppy grow

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/149643-persian-white-poppies-dwc-soil.html


----------



## aattocchi (Jan 12, 2009)

2cimdma said:


>


Are you growing weed under that rock? Pinapple Express, LMAO!


----------



## 2cimdma (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh shit your onto me


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Feb 15, 2009)

wrote comment to have in subscribed. Good advice


----------



## G Dubya Bush (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm impressed with what 2cimda has done.

I'd never thought of trying poppies inside. I've been a gardener all my life - farmers market cut flowers and vegetables. I was raising hen and chicks and selling the pods in dried arrangements at the farmers market when a customer asked me if I knew they were opium poppy pods. I honestly didn't.

My crop was already dried that year, but the next spring I went out and planted twice as many poppies interspersed among my other flowers ( It's the ultimate poppy camouflage, they are inconspicuous among lots of other flowers.)

I don't know about other parts of the country, but in the upper midwest it's just about time to plant outside. In my experience they start well in early April when I plant peas and onions. They grow quickly enough that I don't bother starting inside.


----------



## joshranwest (Mar 17, 2009)

My crop has been planted today! Planted about a handfull of seeds.


----------



## spiked1 (Mar 18, 2009)

Token said:


> Your just one of the stupid people that need to be led, you little bitch. I think your a dumb ass that can't figure out that a plant is a plant and they all grow the same so if you can figure out one plant you pretty much got the rest, so it makes you happy when someone takes you by the hand and shows the way, like a little dumbass. 2cimdma is making this so easy and ya'll are still asking how to do it, it's amazing how dumb some can be, now go shoot yourself and do the world a big favor so we don't trun out like idiocracy!


Man o man, you have some serious growing up to do dude, best if you start right now, all you do is bitch on other peoples threads, and I don't mean this one alone, it's like every time I see you post.


----------



## northsidenovis (Mar 20, 2009)

good stuff I tried growing poppies had 3 gardens with all up only about 25 large plants with big crowns had 1 plant that had 62 crowns (i dont think it was skill more luck than anything) all though I wasn't very luky in the long run as all the petals were falling off and last of the flowers blooming along came some theives that thought they deserved my poppies more than me and stole them I came home on a sunday afternoon to dirt all over my lawn and no poppies my advice would be to stay discreet


----------



## camaro630hp (Apr 2, 2009)

i am very happy 2 c my post is still going after all this time i have been away < thanks 4 all the info < post and the pics good luck 2 all .and thanks again


----------



## purpdaddy (Apr 2, 2009)

glad to see this thead still goin camaro..i didnt think it last this long...Man yall got this poppy shit under control!PeacE


----------



## spiked1 (Apr 4, 2009)

camaro630hp said:


> i am very happy 2 c my post is still going after all this time i have been away < thanks 4 all the info < post and the pics good luck 2 all .and thanks again


It's very interesting, that's why I guess, but glad you started it.
I'm in the southern hemishere and April is the time to plant them outdoors here, but after reading several posts I think I'll try some in my grow room as well.


----------



## greenleafhigh (Apr 6, 2009)

Just sow some seed outside today just to see what can happen lol just some store bought seed..


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (May 8, 2009)

subscribed and rep bro


----------



## Da Chef (May 23, 2009)

lets see a harvest! im curious to see what a full bloom tar filled flower looks like.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Like These.


----------



## christinedamelio (Jun 16, 2009)

Interesting to say the least! Fascinating read Camaro


----------



## Phenom420 (Jun 25, 2009)

All I could think is YUMMY!!!!


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks 2 all ,


----------



## tebor (Sep 21, 2009)

This was a great post.
Helped me a lot since I first read it way back when.
Thanks


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow awesome post, Packed full of information exactly what I like to see. I'm going to try this, I've never done opium before but I'll try anything xD. the 1 thing I haven't done, Suprise suprise? =p


----------



## sonoma (Sep 28, 2009)

This is copied and not in her own words. I seen a thread on here a min ago from a guy named opium grower and his was pretty detailed and in his own words.


----------



## badboomsxy (Sep 28, 2009)

So fdd isn't closing this poppy thread or banning anyone?


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, that took a lot of work.We all should be thanking you.I have a bunch of afghan whites with pink on most of the white flowers.I wish i could get them to all come up and not die on me.or stun,gosh i hate that!But some day i will get it right and have a shit load of beautiful flowers every year!Peace.


----------



## ultimate buds (Apr 22, 2010)

ok so iv grown opium an got like 20g + (man that was a lot of work,flowers an time) so how do you turn it into heroin ? whats the chemical process no one seems to have a clue an it cant be that hard i mean theres indians doing it in mud huts for god sake!!!!


----------



## blizzard420 (May 16, 2010)

U guys r fucking idoits.bunch of fuckin junkies growing opium, what kinf of bullshit yall into. Grow up man, roll a joint a chill yall dude's on some other shit this thread is just fukin dumb. One dude asked how to turn it into herion, what a dumb ass.lol!


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 16, 2010)

Looks like a bulb burst last year..


----------



## gogrow (May 17, 2010)

blizzard420 said:


> U guys r fucking idoits.bunch of fuckin junkies growing opium, what kinf of bullshit yall into. Grow up man, roll a joint a chill yall dude's on some other shit this thread is just fukin dumb. One dude asked how to turn it into herion, what a dumb ass.lol!



No.... I believe the vast majority would agree that you are an idiot. You are here because you want to grow your own drugs right???? or are you just a troll??


back to topic....

my first try at growing a few poppies is going rather well..... I've got about 15-20 plants, 3 of which are making lil heads now... so not long til i see some flowers


----------



## Grizzdude (May 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where to order the white persian pods? What are most of you growing?


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 3, 2010)

wow my thread is still going yeaaaaa !

you guts are great 

thanks 4 all the rep


----------



## Big P (Aug 3, 2010)

sup camaro and everyone else, why dont you buy the dried pods online?


the commercial harvest will be ready end of this months and they sell the pods by the hundreds online.


i been drinking opium tea every other day making each batch with 5 dried crushed pods, im definatly addicted, i get sick if i dont drink it every other day but man its great


so wouldnt the easyest way be to just order the pods online instead of growing them?

they cost around $1 a pod after the harvest comes in, right now they are selling them for $2-$3 per pod cuz there is a shortage since its harvest time


----------



## Big P (Aug 3, 2010)

camaro are you a boy or a gurl?


----------



## Drasil (Aug 23, 2010)

Big P said:


> sup camaro and everyone else, why dont you buy the dried pods online?
> 
> 
> the commercial harvest will be ready end of this months and they sell the pods by the hundreds online.
> ...


Ok so would you or someone please point me in the right direction to get some dried pods or seeds? Would be nice to grow my own. Even a vague reference to where to obtain the things you all are talking about would be enough for me. Those are beautiful flowers, want!


----------



## Token Winston (Aug 26, 2010)

Bookworm said:


> how does one go about obtaining the seeds of these poppies? are they legal to order from overseas?



Amazon.com has a supplier named one stop poppy shop. They sell the persian white.


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 27, 2010)

Drasil said:


> Ok so would you or someone please point me in the right direction to get some dried pods or seeds? Would be nice to grow my own. Even a vague reference to where to obtain the things you all are talking about would be enough for me. Those are beautiful flowers, want!



Go to nearest grocery store, Mcorrmics poppy seeds is a good choice. They should be red tazzies (potent). When they grow them over in Tazmania the pharmecudical companies get the opium while the food companies get the seeds.


----------



## Michael Sparks (Apr 6, 2011)

rep for sure i am interested in growing just to understand the process


----------



## Tranceus (Jun 14, 2012)

where do i get some seeds?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 16, 2012)

gooogle it theres a bunch of sites that sell it


----------



## NavySEALsVet (Nov 16, 2012)

Rep camaro Is that. U in the pic??


----------



## candihat (Oct 29, 2013)

"Hi" thanks for the post. How do we preserve opium? any advice is greatly appreciated. Again Good info. thanks.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 29, 2013)

Alcholic tinticture is the best method for long term storage 

but opium alcks. are fairly stable at room temp. when dry and in the dark , Their have ben containers of landium found that were 100+ years old and still active 

It's best to keep them in whole pod form for legal reasons


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 29, 2013)

Great info.


----------



## Kervork (Oct 30, 2013)

I grew some poppies. Made some tea. Puked and itched for a day, couldn't shit for two more. Won't do that again.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 30, 2013)

Yea it's a accured taste for some 

A taste that I will never forget


----------



## redzi (May 15, 2014)

Update....now that the Feds cracked down on the pill mills people are turning to heroin. Before playing with this buzz I suggest spending time at a methadone clinic to check out the end result...if your lucky. Lousy heroin junkies will do anything to feed their habit.


----------



## canndo (May 16, 2014)

redzi said:


> Update....now that the Feds cracked down on the pill mills people are turning to heroin. Before playing with this buzz I suggest spending time at a methadone clinic to check out the end result...if your lucky. Lousy heroin junkies will do anything to feed their habit.


 
unless you have an acre or so and are willing to play and harvest it all, there isn't much of a threat. That is a reason law enforcement isn't more proactive. A heroin buzz is quite different than opium. In my case, using it continuously for a month resulted in a mild case of flue like symptoms and a little craving for a few days. I can't speak for anyone else but my self, but a pipeload is unlikely to send you into your grandma's purse.


----------



## redzi (May 19, 2014)

canndo said:


> unless you have an acre or so and are willing to play and harvest it all, there isn't much of a threat. That is a reason law enforcement isn't more proactive. A heroin buzz is quite different than opium. In my case, using it continuously for a month resulted in a mild case of flue like symptoms and a little craving for a few days. I can't speak for anyone else but my self, but a pipeload is unlikely to send you into your grandma's purse.


 Maybe not....but I have known people that will do just about anything to get a few lousy hydrocodones.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 4, 2016)

i guess if you are gonna go down that yellow brick road, having some narcan as an antidote wouldn't hurt. if they are in distress, a 0.4mg dose is where you should start. you just have to be very careful with this stuff as if you hit them with too much at once it's akin to hitting a brick wall going 60mph. you can give narcan either intervenously (smaller needle, a little skill needed), intermuscularly (bigger needle, no skill) or intranasally (no needle, no skill) IV works the quickest, next quickest is intranasally, then slowest IM. narcan works pretty quickly, so if you give a 0.4mg dose and get no effect after 2-3 minutes, hit them with another 0.4mg. still nothing after 5 mins from original dose, hit them with 2mg. after that, if nothing happens and they are still in distress, better call an ambulance.

i know this was prolly a dead thread, but i thought i'd add a little helpful info. and a little background on me so you know i'm not talking out my ass- i'm a paramedic and ER RN and have treated more overdoses than i care to remember. one of the reasons i got out of the "legitimate" medical business that wants to push big pharma and into actual medicine in helping people with cannabis.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> i guess i thought i was helpin people out


What country you in?When i was in eastern England.There was poppies everywhere.Get some seeds chuck them on some 
well draining soil.Happy Addiction!


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

The Highway to Heroin.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

monkguy said:


> i think it would be rather difficult to get addicted to opiates via opium alone. while definitely possible, experience tells me id have to go on a serious, and i mean serious binge to get addicted to it. while different drugs affect all people differently and others may have the potential to get addicted much more easily than others, i feel it is safe to say that opium is the lesser of many evils. on my scale opium <codeine <hyrdocodone <morphine <oxycontin <Fentanyl as far as addiction potential scale goes. that said i would not smoke opium everday like i smoke weed. my 2 cents
> 
> peace
> j


Opium is very addictive with full-blown WD symptoms.Rest in the knowledge.Opium is not evil.But it is moorish.


----------



## supreme bean (Jun 10, 2016)

berbonber said:


> surely some of you opiate heads have took heroin?


Opium is Vaporised in a Opium Pipe.


----------



## edblings (Jul 5, 2016)

anybody got a seed source? lmfao


----------



## camaro630hp (Aug 4, 2016)

edblings said:


> anybody got a seed source? lmfao


----------



## miketaco (Aug 4, 2016)

um....YEAAAH thanks for the O info i needed some to get my foot in the door


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2016)

I've got seeds from Bouncing Bear Botanicals about 5 years ago

http://www.bouncingbearbotanicals.com/opium-poppy-p-152.html?osCsid=1to82up6rcgi3c4mtd818b3ab1#.V6RIsOb6syU


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 10, 2016)

camaro630hp said:


> Try it keep us posted


Try a tea first easyer to Try and not over do it.


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 10, 2016)

Most of the reason you can't obtain true poppy is because. Its guarded by terrorist grups and gangs. They control the heroin trade. You have to travel to places and "steal it". I promise you anywhere real true poppy grows is being gaurded... But there'ss hope if you buy unwashed poppy. You can get it from whole food websites it is very similar to real buy far weaker.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 10, 2016)

I could swing this easily. T-5s will grow poppies i bet


----------



## canndo (Aug 11, 2016)

TomThe"Ripper" said:


> Most of the reason you can't obtain true poppy is because. Its guarded by terrorist grups and gangs. They control the heroin trade. You have to travel to places and "steal it". I promise you anywhere real true poppy grows is being gaurded... But there'ss hope if you buy unwashed poppy. You can get it from whole food websites it is very similar to real buy far weaker.



There are several different varieties of potent seeds, hens and chick's, Afghani, Dutch, Tasmanian to name a few. Even the ornamentals you can buy at a store will work.

There are wild fields not fifty miles from where I live. I have friends who's front yards blossom even year with hens and chics, poppies are not hard to come by and not every field is guarded.


Ebay sells nice seeds as well. All you need is one successful grow and you will forever be awash with seeds.


As far as potentcy goes, the dutch and the Tasmanian are about as potent as any other and the hens and chics are quite sufficient. Even the bread seed poppies will suffice. 

For a person with no tolerance, the juice of three or four pods. Is plenty.


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 11, 2016)

canndo said:


> There are several different varieties of potent seeds, hens and chick's, Afghani, Dutch, Tasmanian to name a few. Even the ornamentals you can buy at a store will work.
> 
> There are wild fields not fifty miles from where I live. I have friends who's front yards blossom even year with hens and chics, poppies are not hard to come by and not every field is guarded.
> 
> ...


I'm telling ya if there worth anything someone is watching them Russian gangs brought a bunch of it were I love and there was a big deal with h dealers in my town... Also gang. But y'all go and take the chance.


----------



## TigerSquad (Aug 11, 2016)

canndo said:


> There are several different varieties of potent seeds, hens and chick's, Afghani, Dutch, Tasmanian to name a few. Even the ornamentals you can buy at a store will work.
> 
> There are wild fields not fifty miles from where I live. I have friends who's front yards blossom even year with hens and chics, poppies are not hard to come by and not every field is guarded.
> 
> ...


Some one is watching that feild I'm telling ya. That's the best smoke you'll get (my opinon) and y'all can just walk up and grab it no questions like I pull an orange off a tree... Or maybe more like shrooming lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 29, 2016)

My 2 cents 
Potent poppies have one thing in common. Elevation!!! Low land poppies are almost always weeker. You can grow a potent poppies usually one year in low lands the resulting offspring will lose potency year to year . unless you have a chromatography and can pheno hunt for potency..lol..


----------



## Noinch (Jan 5, 2017)

Finally got these today


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jan 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> My 2 cents
> Potent poppies have one thing in common. Elevation!!! Low land poppies are almost always weeker. You can grow a potent poppies usually one year in low lands the resulting offspring will lose potency year to year . unless you have a chromatography and can pheno hunt for potency..lol..


Not according to the US dept. of agriculture, we had test plots on the east coast not far from DC (One of them is said to be where the pentagon or the CIA headquarters sits today) anyway they grew some of the best / strongest products for that time in both codeine and morphine type crops. They only stopped it becouse of labor prices are so much higher hear.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 6, 2017)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> Not according to the US dept. of agriculture, we had test plots on the east coast not far from DC (One of them is said to be where the pentagon or the CIA headquarters sits today) anyway they grew some of the best / strongest products for that time in both codeine and morphine type crops. They only stopped it becouse of labor prices are so much higher hear.


You believe the usda?


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2017)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> Not according to the US dept. of agriculture, we had test plots on the east coast not far from DC (One of them is said to be where the pentagon or the CIA headquarters sits today) anyway they grew some of the best / strongest products for that time in both codeine and morphine type crops. They only stopped it becouse of labor prices are so much higher hear.


I read something on papaver oriental being grown in the late 18's early 1900's for codeine production which in turn was made into morphine..I also read somewhere that crossing segtigerum with somniferum can yield high morphine and codeine. It was a study done on a purple and a pink setigerum both crossed with a somniferum. I believe the purple cross yielded the highest


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Jan 7, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> You believe the usda?


 Dam good point

Still im not aware of any research that indicates that low altitude would negatively affect it. The only thing I can think of is low altitude areas usually have more rainfall than higher area's which would negatively affect certain aspects as well as mold issues


----------



## flowerpower0118 (Nov 28, 2018)

I didnt read all of this because some of the info that i did read was comletely wrong.
Such as "pulling back the flower petals as soon as the flower opens to expose the green"
First of all, Opium isnt created in the seed pod until after the flowering stage is finnished. Anything you extract before that phase will be mostly plant sugars and other plant hormones that do have some mild pain killing effects when used as a tea, but doesnt contain much morphine and codeine.
Secondly, its important to sun dry it. Sitting in the air and sunlight causes a chemical reaction within the resin.
Thirdly, the best way to get it off of the plant itself is to use a damp sterile cloth.
Once you are finnished harvesting, soak cloth in a slow cooker, remove and squeeze as much out of the cloth as possible, set over night and all the plant matter that you dont want will gather on the top of the liquid. 
Strain through cheese cloth. Discard captured plant material with cheese cloth. 
Put remaining water back in slow cooker, evaporate water until it becomes a thicker, muddy liquid. 
Then set in the sun until it becomes a black tar substance.

After this first process you are left with "Opium Resin"
This can be further processed into Morphine salt, Morphine, and then finally, diacetylmorphine aka Heroin.


----------



## flowerpower0118 (Nov 28, 2018)

If you are interested in opium and are not a heavy opioid user (or even if you are, but nonusers or people in recovery usually have better effects) try Kratom or Mitragyna Speciosa. 
It is a tree that while not being an opiate itself, effects the same receptors.
It is a proven natural treatment for addiction. I use it myself to help boost my methadone and to ease fentanyl cravings and mild withdrawl symptoms.


----------



## rob333 (Nov 28, 2018)

flowerpower0118 said:


> If you are interested in opium and are not a heavy opioid user (or even if you are, but nonusers or people in recovery usually have better effects) try Kratom or Mitragyna Speciosa.
> It is a tree that while not being an opiate itself, effects the same receptors.
> It is a proven natural treatment for addiction. I use it myself to help boost my methadone and to ease fentanyl cravings and mild withdrawl symptoms.


lol kratom is a bucket of shit and does nothing to help hard core withdrawels i am on 50 mg or fent 8 mg of beupe and i dose herion try kratom they said inbetween scritpe change fucken bullshit did not work at all and added to my withdrawel sysptoms also this is a thread from 08


----------



## rob333 (Nov 28, 2018)

flowerpower0118 said:


> If you are interested in opium and are not a heavy opioid user (or even if you are, but nonusers or people in recovery usually have better effects) try Kratom or Mitragyna Speciosa.
> It is a tree that while not being an opiate itself, effects the same receptors.
> It is a proven natural treatment for addiction. I use it myself to help boost my methadone and to ease fentanyl cravings and mild withdrawl symptoms.


also kratom on 5 diff times gave me the shits hard core


----------



## rob333 (Nov 28, 2018)

flowerpower0118 said:


> I didnt read all of this because some of the info that i did read was comletely wrong.
> Such as "pulling back the flower petals as soon as the flower opens to expose the green"
> First of all, Opium isnt created in the seed pod until after the flowering stage is finnished. Anything you extract before that phase will be mostly plant sugars and other plant hormones that do have some mild pain killing effects when used as a tea, but doesnt contain much morphine and codeine.
> Secondly, its important to sun dry it. Sitting in the air and sunlight causes a chemical reaction within the resin.
> ...


bad advice sorry


----------



## rob333 (Nov 28, 2018)

flowerpower0118 said:


> I didnt read all of this because some of the info that i did read was comletely wrong.
> Such as "pulling back the flower petals as soon as the flower opens to expose the green"
> First of all, Opium isnt created in the seed pod until after the flowering stage is finnished. Anything you extract before that phase will be mostly plant sugars and other plant hormones that do have some mild pain killing effects when used as a tea, but doesnt contain much morphine and codeine.
> Secondly, its important to sun dry it. Sitting in the air and sunlight causes a chemical reaction within the resin.
> ...


by week 4 of the plant growing u can find opiates the seed pod does form in the pods acutally soon as the plant flowering it is present it builds up the longer the plant had time to muture running from the root system up wet cloth u will lose about 30-40 % of what u gather so lancing and flat knife collection is best 3rd sun drying opium is the best way but when u have over 10 ltrs of opium solution a boil off at 60-80 c works fine with little to none degrading


----------



## Rosetta Stoned Co (Dec 17, 2018)

Very informative, might give them a shot


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 17, 2020)

Extremely interesting thread, thanks to all!

An odd question, perhaps two: for those making poppyseed tea, have any used reusable Keurig cups for the purpose? And does one want to crush the seeds or leave them intact during the process?


----------



## canndo (Sep 17, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> Extremely interesting thread, thanks to all!
> 
> An odd question, perhaps two: for those making poppyseed tea, have any used reusable Keurig cups for the purpose? And does one want to crush the seeds or leave them intact during the process?



Seed tea is dangerous. 


I would find some other method of injestion. 

See, apparently the seeds only have what opium is leaked or bled onto them while they are in the pods.

This means you must use a lot of seeds. If you use a lot of seeds you cannot be sure of the potency from one batch to the next.


It is unwise to use tea of unknown potency.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 18, 2020)

Thank you, cannado, I’ll remember that.


----------



## canndo (Sep 18, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> Thank you, cannado, I’ll remember that.



Good. You can make poppy pod tea or poppy straw tea all day long and never get close to a serious over dose. After the first two or three times you get a real appreciation for how much is too much.


Years ago I acquired some pods that were literally dripping with hard black streaks. I lament not having chipped them off but instead I made tea for my wife and me. Five poppies.. just to see, maybe get a little nod.

An hour later we were competing for the bathroom, yacking and spinning.

After we cut it back to two pods total, we were good. Had that been a seed tea we might have just stopped breathing and my family would be making public service statements about how poppy seeds kill



Oh, the place I got the pods went out of business shortly thereafter. I suspect they were using their own product.


----------



## Bagginski (Sep 19, 2020)

The only seeds I’ve used have been from the spice rack at the grocery; achieved some sleepiness, some pain relief, but I won’t continue, per your advice


----------



## canndo (Sep 20, 2020)

Bagginski said:


> The only seeds I’ve used have been from the spice rack at the grocery; achieved some sleepiness, some pain relief, but I won’t continue, per your advice



Pm me


----------



## camaro630hp (Sep 25, 2022)

wow it’s still going thanks for everyone’s input


----------

